
Major League Baseball doesn't engage in interstate commerce - maxwell
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Baseball_Club_v._National_League
======
anoncoward111
Which is hilarious because under different federal law regarding labor, any
business that mails a letter out of state or calls someone from out of state
is engaging in interstate commerce.

It just goes to show that if your business is powerful/connected enough,
federal laws and regulations quite simply do not apply to you.

